# Brexit Bomb Plot



## tomahawk6 (7 Feb 2020)

It seems that the Irish was going to bomb a ferry headed for Scotland. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/brexit-day-bomb-plot-reportedly-targeted-ferry-heading-for-scotland-from-belfast/ar-BBZJgOB?ocid=spartanntp

Police in Northern Ireland are investigating a potential dissident republican bomb plot to blow up a lorry on a ferry heading to Scotland on Brexit Day. 
Officers are investigating a link to a ferry crossing to Scotland on January 31 and a bomb found on a heavy goods vehicle in Co Armagh earlier this week.
Police received a report that an explosive device was on a lorry in Belfast docks last Friday, the day the UK left the EU.
The report received by police claimed the ferry was due to travel to Scotland.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2020)

And I'm sure this'll make things even better @ that border (although it's far from a final result yet) ...

_*"Sinn Féin declares victory in Irish general election"*_
_*"Irish election: Sinn Fein edges closer to government after bad night for Leo Varadkar"*_
_*"Sinn Fein eyes government, Irish unity poll after election surge"*_
_*"Irish general election: Sinn Féin surges as half of seats filled"*_


----------

